# 4 Importants



## chefag (Jul 6, 2012)

If I could give 4 words that I would tell any young upcoming chef. It would be the words:

1.Precision
2.Consistency
3.Passionate
4. Urgency

One and Two go hand In hand. Whether or not you think so..without being precise with every step, even if its a simple or yet complicated step may impact the results and change the “2” of whatever project/recipe your dealing with. precision means be on point…to the milligram/Second! Chefs have it hard…very hard. If you don’t have a passion for food, just stop right here and right now or else you will just be wasting your time and the customers. Passion shows in your food, your attitude and your work ethic. It’s easy to spot someone who really loves what they do….I’m so passionate about cooking its contagious!
Urgency is needed In every moment I think, why waste any time at all…its precious! Like gold. Move fast! Move like you were a Chicagoan! 
If not someone will just pass you up, dont miss any moments at all bc you were too slow.


----------



## sugarhoney1 (Sep 14, 2012)

I would add a 5th word: Organization.  You need to know what needs to be done in advance and what can be done immediately etc.  Have a mise en place list.  I believe it's impossible to accomplish anything in a kitchen if you're not organized


----------



## fermi fang (Sep 30, 2012)

especially if you work in pastry haha
cuz pastry requires lots of waiting time... and if you dont plan fast enough you'll just be wasting your time


----------

